# Puppy vax schedule?



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I generally don't believe in vaccinations.. I kind of believe one round done at 8-9 weeks is fine.. it's late enough that it won't interfere with mom's immunity. That's what I did with my sheltie and it was fine.

The breeder that I am getting my Italian greyhound from is doing the first one at SIX weeks.. it seems a bit early to me.. would I be ok to get another one at 9-10 weeks and that be the end of them? Other than rabies of course which is required.

I was raised with no vaccinations :mullet:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would wait a bit longer than 8-9 weeks. At least a month between boosters is ideal.


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

I was raised too without vaccinations, I lived on a farm where all the animals was outside. We also never had ones for very long. Either something killed them or they got sick. We didn't take them to the vet either. Only the cows got to go to the vet and that was because they where our meat. When I got my Pinky, I waiting until she was old enough to get the rabies shots to get her first shots. Since my dogs are taken with us on most trips and car rides, I want to make sure they have the proper vaccinations so they won't catch something from another dog. We took Pinky to Petsmart before we got her shots and she caught kennel cough there. It wasn't bad and the vet didn't give her anything for it, but it could have got worse and if the other 2 dogs didn't have their shots already they could have caught it to. They have became like children to me and I wouldn't let my own children go without their vaccinations. I think the vet told me to wait 1 month for the 2nd shots. He said he would send me a card in the mail when they are due but I haven't gotten anything yet.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

For the most reliable information on vaccinations for dogs, Google "Jean Dodds". She is the top expert on vaccinations in the country ... maybe the world. You will get more information than you ever wanted. :smile:


----------

